# A Special Heaven was created just for Clip



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

RIP Clip. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss. Yesterday I Too had to let my baby go to a better place. It is hard but I can only hope that it will get better. (*Hugs*)


----------

